# Harvey, If We Buy Books Through KindleBoards Do You Get A Profit?



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

If we click on the books or the Kindle or the Amazon gift card, or any advertisement at the bottom of this website and then go to Amazon and purchase our items, do you get a profit...kind of like the Oprah kick-back she will recieve?

If so, it would be in this board's interest for all of us to purchase all of our books through here so you can make the profit. You put a lot of hard work into this board and it is the most helpful and knowledgeable board about Kindle out there and that way we help you by you helping us. I will buy all of my books this way if so.

PS...if anyone is 'challenged' like I am...at the bottom right of the books are left and right arrows...you click on those for a carosel affect. I read where Harvey said the books turn but for the life of me couldn't figure out why they wouldn't turn for me...LOL


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, that is correct - although "making a profit" may be an overstatement.  

The links at the bottom of the forum page are affiliate links. So are some of the Amazon links inside the forum threads. (I say 'some', because I've noticed quite a few of the best-selling books are exempt from Amazon's affiliate program.)

The site gets a small affiliate payment from Amazon if we click on those links and then make a purchase. The affiliate rates are 4% to 6% depending on volume of sales - with the exception being a purchase of a Kindle itself, which is a 10% payment through a current promotion from Amazon. 

Like most affiliate programs, the price that you pay doesn't change. It's Amazon's way of 'rewarding' us through the affiliate program for putting their products on our pages. 

It's a little thing, but I think that it eventually will cover hosting fees, web statistics subscription, and miscellaneous expenses with running the site. 

That being said, I don't want the ads to be obtrusive or too distracting. And don't feel honor-bound to use the affiliate links - they are there for your convenience and will probably be most used by 'drop-in' visitors who find us accidentally through Google. You regular visitors are already doing enough to keep these forums hopping!

- Harvey


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I never realized that!!  I'll most definitely use your links to buy from now on! I love this board and anything I can do to help keep it going - I'll gladly do!!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Can we click on the books and go to the amazon store and you get credit for any book purchase, or do we have to only buy the books that are being advertised in the carosel?

I will definatly go through this site for my book buying also Kirsten.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I never realized that!! I'll most definitely use your links to buy from now on! I love this board and anything I can do to help keep it going - I'll gladly do!!


*Considering the costs of owning a board...heck yeah.

Ok, are my eyes playing tricks on me I know I'm tired and all but I could have sworn I saw a thing for Decalgirl instead of the book carousel ;-p*


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Yes, I have the forum footer rotating through some different affiliate links. If you want to see the carousel, try refreshing the page a few times (View > Refresh) and it will pop up.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> ^ Yes, I have the forum footer rotating through some different affiliate links. If you want to see the carousel, try refreshing the page a few times (View > Refresh) and it will pop up.


*Good to know that I'm not losing my mind....YET.*


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it only for the books or for anything from Amazon if you go to Amazon from here?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

sailor said:


> Can we click on the books and go to the amazon store and you get credit for any book purchase, or do we have to only buy the books that are being advertised in the carosel?
> 
> I will definatly go through this site for my book buying also Kirsten.


I think the way it works is, if you click on a KindleBoards link to go to Amazon, and you don't purchase that item, but if you end up purchasing another item in that same visit, the KindleBoards site still gets an affiliate payment from that sale. Which is pretty good!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Good to know that I'm not losing my mind....YET.*


Chynda - SURE you are!! bwahahahaha!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Shizu said:


> Is it only for the books or for anything from Amazon if you go to Amazon from here?


I believe it's for any purchase on Amazon - books, electronics, anything except for their 3rd-party sellers.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

chynared21 said:


> *Good to know that I'm not losing my mind....YET.*


No worries, you are as sane as the day we met you.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Chynda - SURE you are!! bwahahahaha!!


*LOL, felt like I was losing my mind today at DD's school. It was picture day and there was mass chaos in the auditorium. I holed myself up in the PTA office finding things to do *


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, I just bought something from Amazon... If I knew, I would of go from here.    Next time I will.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *
> Ok, are my eyes playing tricks on me I know I'm tired and all but I could have sworn I saw a thing for Decalgirl instead of the book carousel ;-p*


Glad *you're* not losing your mind, chyna because I would have been losing my mind, too. I couldn't get the books to pop up for a while, and was very disappointed in that.

Thanks Harvey for the tip on how to get them to come up!


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Yes, that is correct - although "making a profit" may be an overstatement.
> 
> That being said, I don't want the ads to be obtrusive or too distracting. And don't feel honor-bound to use the affiliate links - they are there for your convenience and will probably be most used by 'drop-in' visitors who find us accidentally through Google. You regular visitors are already doing enough to keep these forums hopping!
> 
> - Harvey


I *like* the changing books at the bottom (not sure about the other links)! I love browsing at bookstores, electronic or brick-and-mortar. 

_My_ problem is that when I click on a book, I don't get a full page on Amazon. I just get a 1/4 of a page. I don't know if it's because I'm technically challenged (probably) or something else.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Harvey: Thanks for adding the Kindle Boards pic to my post in "What are you reading now?"  If you'll post somewhere how to do that (rather than linking directly to the Kindle store, as I had done), I'll do it myself from now on.  Or PM me, so I don't lose the instructions.  Thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Eclectic Reader said:


> I *like* the changing books at the bottom (not sure about the other links)! I love browsing at bookstores, electronic or brick-and-mortar.
> 
> _My_ problem is that when I click on a book, I don't get a full page on Amazon. I just get a 1/4 of a page. I don't know if it's because I'm technically challenged (probably) or something else.


Hmm, not sure about that. It should open a new browser window (or browser tab) with the Amazon page. Is it attempting to do that, or is it trying to open up the Amazon page overtop of the KindleBoards page?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Harvey: Thanks for adding the Kindle Boards pic to my post in "What are you reading now?" If you'll post somewhere how to do that (rather than linking directly to the Kindle store, as I had done), I'll do it myself from now on. Or PM me, so I don't lose the instructions. Thanks.


Thank you, Jim! I'm trying to figure out a way to make that feasible. Right now, I have a several step process that involves logging into Amazon with our affiliate account.

For now, I may go ahead and post directions on how to include the book covers in the post. That will save me a little time when I go in after you and update the links to include the KindleBoards affiliate links.

By the way, thank you all for being so supportive. This really means a lot to me. I'm having fun here!

- Harvey


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Hmm, not sure about that. It should open a new browser window (or browser tab) with the Amazon page. Is it attempting to do that, or is it trying to open up the Amazon page overtop of the KindleBoards page?


It's trying to open up the Amazon overtop (and at the bottom of the screen) of the KB page.

FYI: I "expected" it to open up another tab, but instead it's opening up overtop the KB page.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> By the way, thank you all for being so supportive. This really means a lot to me. I'm having fun here!
> 
> - Harvey


No, *thank YOU*! We're having fun, too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> For now, I may go ahead and post directions on how to include the book covers in the post. That will save me a little time when I go in after you and update the links to include the KindleBoards affiliate links.


I know how to do that, and would have if I hadn't been posting from work. I like to d/l the covers and clean them up/resize them on my home PC before uploading them to my Photobucket account and using them to post/link. Overly complicated, but they end up looking the way I want them to look.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Eclectic Reader said:


> No, *thank YOU*! We're having fun, too.


DITTO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Great to know, I'll definitely do this from now on!  Thanks again Harvey, I LOVE this forum!!


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool -- you'll get all my clicks, now!

But really, Harvey -- you need to get into the MERCEDES affiliate program


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Maybe I should register 'mercedesboards.com' right now.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Harvey- if I use the links here on the forum but download a sample first, then want buy it later, do you get credit? Or should I come back here and buy the book from the links here?

Lynn


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmm, that's a very good question.

I'm not certain, but am guessing that the purchase does not get credited to KindleBoards. I say that because we get credited for what goes in your cart after you enter Amazon through this site. If a few hours go by before a purchase, or you enter Amazon again through a different site, then this site no longer gets credit. 

So if you buy a book by going straight to Amazon (or by buying it straight from your Kindle), then K'Boards would not get credited even if you got the initial sample by linking through K'Boards.  

As I write this... I am less certain about it. I think I'll ask Amazon that question, and see if I get a response.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm glad Sailor thought to ask the question - I will do all possible purchasing through the "boards" and with Christmas coming up - I'm really happy to have found about this now and not sometime in January.


----------

